# Sticky - Commonly used Wyndham acronym and abbreviations  [LAST UPDATED 9/28/2022]



## ecwinch

The following is a list of Wyndham specific acronyms and abbreviations commonly used in this thread. This is intended to supplement the larger list of general timeshare terms that can be found here https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm:


ARPAdvanced Reservation PriorityCUYCurrent Use YearCWPClub Wyndham PlusCWSClub Wyndham SelectERPExpress Reservation PriorityFUYFuture Use YearGCGuest CertificateHK/HKCHouseKeeping / HouseKeeping CreditMVCMargaritaville Vacation ClubPICPersonal Interval ChoicePRPresidential ReserveRARPReciprocal Advanced Reservation PriorityRT/RTCReservation Transaction / Reservation Transaction CreditSRPStandard Reservation PrioritySVCShell Vacation ClubUDIUndivided InterestUYUse YearVIPGVIP GoldVIPPVIP PlatinumVIPSVIP SilverWMWorldmarkWMSPWorldmark South Pacific

NOTE: This thread is locked. Comments, questions, and/or suggestions to this list can be logged in the following post:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-glossary.291965/#post-2299889


----------

